# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Solar1 Monte-Carlo Cup, Solar boat World Championship, 10 - 12 July 2014, Monaco

## Airicist

youtube.com/@hayleyatkinson6077

twitter.com/solar1races

----------


## Airicist

Solar1 Ocean Races Monte Carlo Cup 2014 

Published on Nov 14, 2013




> Next July witness 20 International solar boat race teams take to the Monaco waters for the first time! Solar1 is organising a fully charged weekend of races and events, 10-12th July 2014, that you won't want to miss!

----------


## Airicist

Solar1 World Championship The movie 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------

